# Großes Problem mit ati-drivers-8.40.4 (Schwarzer Bildschirm)

## bgw

Hallo,

ich versuche schon seit über einer Woche meine Radeon X1950 Pro AGP zum Laufen zu bekommen. Habe es sowohl mit den Opensource-Treibern (radeon, radenohd) als auch mit den Closed Source Treiber (fglrx) versucht. radeon und radeonhd lassen sich überhaupt nicht davon überzeugen zu funktionieren. Bei fglrx sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus:

Der ati-drivers-8.501 läuft, allerdings friert mein Bildschirm jedes ein wenn ich irgendeine 3D-Anwendung starte (z.B. glxgears oder Google Earth). Das selbe passiert beim ati-drivers-8.433. Wenn ich allerdings ati-drivers-8.40.4 installiere läuft alles perfekt. Zumindestens bis zum nächsten Neustart. Danach funktioniert auch dieser nicht mehr. Anscheinend muss ich jedesmal Version 8.433 installieren, anschließend startx ausführen, den XServer beenden, Version 8.40.4 installieren und dann läuft alles perfekt, aber eben nur bis zum nächsten Neustart. Dann müsste ich alles nochmal von vorne machen, wenn es laufen soll.

An der xorg.conf liegt es anscheinend nicht, da diese die ganze Zeit über unverändert blieb.

Ich habe außerdem versucht die MTRR-Register selbst zu laden, was vielleicht auch ein Teil den Problems sein könnte, diese aber nicht vollständig löst.

Nach dem Neustart sieht die Xorg.0.log auch komplett anders aus als vor dem Neustart.

Das ist ein Ausschnitt der Xorg.0.log nach dem Neustart:

```

...

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb7f75000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.40.4

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jul 31 2007

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.24-gentoo-r8

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 9.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00008000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00701000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1434)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

```

Was mir dabei auffällt sind letzten paar Zeilen.

Laut lspci fängt der reserviert Speicher für meine Grafikkarte bei 0xe0000000 an, aber hat eine Länge von 256MB

Allerdings in der Zeile

```

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00701000

```

ist die Länge wesentlich geringer, was mich doch ein bisschen wundert.

Außerdem stört mich die Zeile

```

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

```

1280 stimmt ja noch, aber 410 (???). Da stimmt meiner Meinung nach auch etwas nicht.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, bei diesem Problem. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende....

Falls noch irgendwelche Dateien oder ähnliches erforderlich sind, bitte sagen.

----------

## ScytheMan

du könntest noch den neuesten ati-driver (8.512 bzw. 8.7) ausprobieren.

ebuilds gibts hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232609

----------

## bgw

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich hab das gerade getestet. Sah erst ganz gut aus. Ich habs mit nexuiz getestet, aber nach dem ich versucht hab eine Map zu laden ist der Bildschirm eingefrohren. Ich habs noch ein zweies Mal getestet. Diese mal hat der Bildschirm ein Streifenmuster angezeigt und ist anschließend eingefrohren. Und bei meinem dritten Versuch bin ich sogar schon im Hauptmenü von nexuiz hängen geblieben (diese mal allerdings ohne Streifenmuster)

Ich habe entzwischen rausgefunden, dass die neueren Versionen (>8.40.4) zwar das AGP erkennen, allerdings wie eben geschrieben einfach hängenbleiben. Bei Version 8.40.4 ist das eben genau andersrum: Meine AGP-Karte wird als PCIE-Karte erkannt, aber dafür bleibt die Version nicht hängen. Allerdings auch nur, wenn man so vorgeht, wie ich im vorherigen "Post" geschrieben hab und dann auch nur bis zum nächsten Neustart.

Also werden die Versionen >8.40.4 irgendwelche Einstellungen am System vornehmen, welche dafür sorgen dass die AGP-Karte korrekt erkannt werden kann (auch von Version 8.40.4), allerdings leider nur bis zum nächsten Neustart.

Ich hab schon versucht es mit dieser Anleitung zu lösen, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Sorry für den langen Roman, aber ist etwas kompliziert auszudrücken (und zu lösen anscheinend)

----------

